
Talkin’ ’bout my (5th) Generation - dredmorbius
https://www.rhizomatica.org/talkin-bout-my-5th-generation/
======
codetrotter
Their blog was still servicing requests when I followed the OP link but when I
was going to share it with someone just now I found that the blog is currently
down.

Here’s a copy of the blog post for anyone wanting to read it.

[http://archive.is/Qqbrh](http://archive.is/Qqbrh)

------
pikey
A cutesy reference to 5G cellular in a bland article running on a server that
exploded because someone tried to read the article.

